# My last humidor build.



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

This was built for a fellow BOTL. It's made from Koa, Tiger Maple and the inlay design is made with Walnut and Maple. The interior is of course Spanish Cedar. Please enjoy.
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2109/11908737/22090452/370772552.jpg
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2109/11908737/22090452/370772557.jpg
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2109/11908737/22090452/370772572.jpg
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2109/11908737/22090452/370772578.jpg
http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2109/11908737/22090452/371690164.jpg


----------



## MaxS (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow. Nice. How did you finish it?


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you. First I sanded it starting with 600 and working my way to 2000. The maple was dyed with a warm oak waterbase stain then it was also sanded to a 2000 grit finish. Then came the fun part. I brushed on 6 coats of lacquer going opposite directions every time. Once they all cured, I sanded everything flat with 320 and did 4 more coats. Now it was sanded starting with 600 again and ended with 2000 and a rubbing compound. Now a coat of automotive wax and a nice, big Opus-X cigar.


----------



## MaxS (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, you can tell….even in photos….that the finish is something special. I'm sure in person it's unreal. Really good stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is one kick- a-humidor! Way to go!!!
Ken


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Did you build square built up stock for the corners then round it? I really like that detail and would be interested if you don't mind sharing..


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Wonderful colors, it looks great.


----------

